# Royal & Langnickel brushes (not the ones from Michaels)



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 28, 2009)

I know these brushes have been mentioned but they were the art ones from Michaels. I actually checked the site a few weeks ago and they have actual makeup brushes! So I wanted to know if anyone on Specktra has used them. According to MUA's on ModelMayhem they are superior to Crown.

The one I want the MOST is this one






compared to the MAC 138, they look identical!





 photo from a watercolour sky

so if anyone here has any experience with their cosmetic brushes, I'd love to know your thoughts


----------



## CaveB (Feb 6, 2009)

Too funny to find this!  I actually just ordered the brush you mentioned along with two others (fan and eyebrow) just to test out their products.  I should be getting them Tuesday, so I will post after I get them and let you know what I think!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 7, 2009)

^aah omg yay!! I can't wait for your review!!


----------



## honeyjr (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered that brush last year and am sad to say I hated it. No matter how many times I washed it (I washed it a LOT and then some), it would not stop bleeding. It would actually leave a stain on the paper towel it was laying on while drying, yuck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tossed it out.

Hopefully it won't be the case with yours if you order it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2009)

^aw noo :/ thanks for sharing, that's def good to know.


----------



## CaveB (Feb 12, 2009)

Got the brushes in!  Yay!  I'm actually really excited about them!  The company's packaging kinda sucks, made the brushes hard to get out, but other than that I'm actually really pleased.  They seem quite soft and well made.  I would post pics, but they are actually drying right now.  Once they are dry I will post an update (with a review of using them.)  I ordered the dome powder brush, the kabuki fan, and the small eyebrow brush.  While washing all three of them I only lost maybe one or two hairs with the fan and powder brush, and had absolutely no bleeding whatsoever...no funky smell either (major deal-breaker for me.)  I gave them a pretty vigorous washing too.  I'm very pleased with the quality.  They do come kinda deformo looking out of the packaging, but I'm sure that once they are dry they will be excellent.  Sure I have not used them yet, but as of right now, I'm thinking I will be applying for the pro discount and ordering some brushes for my freelance kit very soon!


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2009)

I just discovered these brushes at a trade show last weekend and I am super impressed with the SILK series.  I bought the Baby Dome (BC180) which is a very similar to the MAC 109.  Its SUPER soft and I'm loving it with liquid foundation.  I also got the Large Smudger Brush (BC445) and its basically a pointy-er and softer MAC 224.  These brushes feel very well-made, the wood and ferrule feel and look just like MAC.  Definitely going to try out more brushes from them!!


----------



## naijapretty (May 18, 2009)

Hi, ladies, I'm interested in these brushes. Now that you've had them for a while (and used them more), what are your thoughts? I'm also interested in the mac 138 dupe and some others. thnx!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 5, 2009)

bump!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 28, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## slick (Oct 30, 2009)

I actually ordered more of the SILK brushes a few weeks ago!  FYI, if you are a pro you can sign up for their artist's program and get 40% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's what I have to report:

*BC465 Eye Fluff:* This is probably the closest they have for a MAC 239 dupe in the SILK series.  I've read that their eye shader brushes are rather flat and non-fluffy (more like the 242 and 252), so I went with this one.  I'm glad I did because I love this brush!  Its a little bigger and more rounded than the 239, and *slightly* less dense, but it performs well! Great for an all-over lid application. *$13*

*BC430 Pencil Crease:* closest to the MAC 226, but bristles are a lot longer and slightly less dense.  Not very soft, kinda prickly.  Not as rounded as it looks in the photo. Decent brush but not *amazing* or anything, would be great for those who have deep set eyes. *$10*

*BC420 Natural Smudger:* LOVE this brush!  Similar to the 219, but a bit larger and more rounded.  I use this brush to blend my lid and crease shadows.  Would be great for those with small eyes as well. *$8*

*BC435 Mini Smudger:*  LOVE LOVE LOVE this brush! Think of it as a *super mini* 219. It is super tiny but perfect for lining the lower lids with shadow.  Works similary as the MAC 214, but since its super tiny it can be used for more precise work.  This one is a winner for sure!  AND SO CHEAP!!! *$6*

*BC120 Contour Blush:* Similar to the MAC 168 but smaller and a lot less dense. I always thought the MAC 168 was too large and fluffy for contouring anyway, so this one is better for that purpose IMO!  Its very reasonably priced as well!  *$10*

And as stated before, I also love the *BC180 (Baby Dome Powder - $15)* and *BC445 (Large Smudger - $10).*  BC180 is my hands-down favorite brush for all types of foundation.  And for you MAC 224 lovers out there, the BC445 is just ~*heavenly*~ in comparison!  I also have the *BC125 Contour Blush ($14) *and its basically an angled MAC 129.  Love!

Overall I'm finding these brushes to be on-par in terms of quality with MAC Brushes.  Some I love more than my MAC ones, some less.  These brushes are built very well, as the wood handles seem larger and heavier than my MAC brushes.  I haven't tried Sigma brushes yet, but I imagine that they are at least on par with them, and there is a wider selection and you can buy them all individually or in sets for a great deal.

Hope this helps someone out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - Here is a link to their full product catalog if you're interested:
http://beautyusa.royalbrush.com/pdf/...log_Online.pdf


----------

